# Intek 17hp Blowing Black Smoke



## bmckeon1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello All, I'm new to this Hobby Talk community and I'm determined to learn how to perform small engine work. I bought a used Sabre lawn tractor from a guy last year and when I got it home and started to use it, I noticed it was blowing smoke from the front end. He said he spilled oil when he changed the oil. As the Summer went on, the smoking never stopped. Not knowing where to begin, I googled it and I'm about to take apart the piston and put on new rings. Two questions: does this sound like a good first step or is there a more logical first step?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## lynx1959 (May 9, 2010)

First infor needed is the engine model number for "knowers" here to be able to help you. More definate location of the smoke etc. Does the engine run well? Any unusual noisy. Excessive use of oil? Post as much info as you can. Rings are a major undertaking when it may just be an oil leak.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If the engine is smoking from the exhaust and it is black, the engine is running too rich, if the engine is smoking from the exhaust and it is white/blue is is oil, if it is smoking but not from the exhaust then you have a leak. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I would not recommend doing a ring job if you are not familiar with small engine repair! Determine what type of smoke first, as geogrubb mentioned.


----------



## silverhorse (Feb 17, 2012)

I have an Intek and it is hard to change filter and oil without spilling all the front pulley, that could a source of smoke. BTW a K&N HP-1002 oil filter interchanges with the original, is cheaper and a better filter with a smidge more capacity. Good luck.


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

black smoke doesnt mean worn rings. check for oil leaks...are you gettin enough air? are you gettin too much fuel? etc etc


----------

